

Backtype Removes User Profiles - skmurphy
http://blog.backtype.com/2010/04/removing-user-profiles/

======
wesley
Meh.. What is the reason exactly?

"Note: comments will still be aggregated by BackType and accessible through
our website; however, users will no longer have the ability to explicitly
claim any comments"

Tbey're still doing all the server side stuff. This is a feature many people
love and they take it away.

They're also keeping URL profiles but not user profiles. Seems arbitrary.

